# park city or breck?



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

i need to decide on a trip between park city or breckenridge....we would stay at the canyons in park city if we went there and at breck if we went there. Ive been to the canyons and have not been to breckenridge. we would be staying the first week of january....will the lines be longer at breck? Which area will have a better park setup for intermediate park riders? We wont be taking a car so which one would be easier to get around in? anything else you can tell me about?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Breck = most skier visits in north america. What's your definition of intermediate park? Cause I bet our intermediate park is probably pro park to you. We have a free bus system here that gets you all over the country. We have herpes.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Breck = most skier visits in north america. What's your definition of intermediate park? Cause I bet our intermediate park is probably pro park to you. We have a free bus system here that gets you all over the country. We have herpes.


and legal weed


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

j.gnar said:


> and legal weed


DEA disagrees


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

j.gnar said:


> and legal weed


I wouldn't go as far to say it's legal but it is decriminalized like most of CO. Especially for those medical patients


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Weed is not legal in Breck you can not just walk into a store and buy it unless you have a medicinal marijuana card. Even then there's rules about how you can smoke it. Fuck people are so retarded about that up here when they visit. I heard a lady talking about taking a kilo on the plane in her carry on cause it's "legal" yeah go ahead lady hope you like being double fisted as they search your anal cavity.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

more likely to get a powder day in Utah.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

We went to breck last year the 2nd week of jan & there was no lines really for the lifts, think we waited like 2-3 minutes at most for the longest line there? Really wasnt an issue..However the 1st week is still holiday dates I believe so it may be alot longer lines then the 2nd week if I had to guess.


----------

